
Kathy Sierra – A Computer of One's Own - old_sound
https://medium.com/a-computer-of-ones-own/kathy-sierra-programming-training-eminence-b8f28b3aa9fe
======
jgamman
this deserves a title change. another successful woman forced out of tech by
trolls and on-line abuse.

~~~
yesenadam
It sure does. Maybe _Kathy Sierra - Trouble at the Koolaid Point_ (the title
of the relevant section) would have been a better title than _Kathy Sierra -
Programming Training Eminence_. Or your second sentence, even better, although
it's too long for a title.

What a terrible story. Who are these jerks that abuse people like that? A
better community wouldn't allow it.

